# Oi dame k ba ginagawa?



## pugs69

Oi dame k ba ginagawa?
Ako kase ala n naman e.
Kandidato ba uli si tito tony? Sayang ala k ngayong eleksyon pero si kuya perry e uuwi daw.


----------



## MariadeManila

_Hi Pugs!_

Oi dame k ba ginagawa? *(Oy! madami ka ba ginagawa?)*
_"Hey do you have many stuff to do?"_ _or simply means "Are you busy?"_

Ako kase ala n naman e. (*Ako kasi wala na naman eh!)*
_"As for me, I have not much to do again" _

Kandidato ba uli si tito tony? Sayang ala k ngayong eleksyon pero si kuya perry e uuwi daw.
_" WIll Uncle Tony run for election again? To bad you are not here but brother Perry will come home / be here._

_There you go!_
_cheers!_


----------



## pugs69

Thanks a lot


----------

